# UK journalist planning to move to California



## Ben B (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello all
I'm trying to do as much advance preparation as possible to see if a move from the UK to the USA as a journalist is feasible, plus what costs I need to plan for so I can factor this in with any contract negotiations. Any tips greatly appreciated.

First, my situation: I have an American wife (who's lived with me in the UK since 2003 - we married in 2006 – and has an indefinite leave to remain visa for the UK.) We have an 18-month-old UK-born baby, and we'd be looking to move to the US by the middle of 2011.

I'm currently employed full-time in the UK, but am looking to move to San Francisco for family reasons, while, hopefully, working for both largely LA-based and UK-based magazines. We plan to return within a year or two, but if things work out really well we might stay.

Here are the things we're currently considering:

1. Ideally I'll agree a freelance contract with a US magazine (should meet with them this summer). Do you know what kind of tax rate I'll be paying ie will it be different just because I'm on a visa, or will it be simply go up in the same increments as a US taxpayer? If so, what are the increments? And would it be better/easier to effectively become an employee, having the retainer paid as if I'm full-time?

2. How long is the minimum/maximum time for a spousal visa to come through and how much should the process cost?

3. Would my wife returning to the US –*even for a year – affect her rights under the UK indefinite leave to remain visa?

4. Does anyone know how much, roughly, family health insurance would cost us? Maybe this is another reason to try to negotiate a staff position.

5. Roughly how much could child care cost per day in Berkeley?

Again, thanks for any advice. I know a lot of these questions are very specific, but I'm just trying to research as thoroughly as possible before making the leap.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ben B said:


> Here are the things we're currently considering:
> 
> 1. Ideally I'll agree a freelance contract with a US magazine (should meet with them this summer). Do you know what kind of tax rate I'll be paying ie will it be different just because I'm on a visa, or will it be simply go up in the same increments as a US taxpayer? If so, what are the increments? And would it be better/easier to effectively become an employee, having the retainer paid as if I'm full-time?
> 
> ...


1/ You'll pay tax like a US citizen when you're a permenant resident here.

2/ Start the application process around a year before you want to move. You want an IR1 immigrant visa and you (or rather your wife) files the I-130 to start the process directly with the US Consulate in London. Instructions on their web site. Takes 6 months or so to process the visa, and the visa is then valid for your to move here for 6 months. On entry you are a permenant resident. Costs around $1000 bucks or so if you DIY by the time you've paid for the medical and filing fees.

3/ Your wife should naturalise as a UK citizen before leaving. Then the ILR's validity is moot. Your kid is presumably already a dual citizen and holds both passports? Send wife to read Dual Citizenship FAQ to understand dual citizenship from the US perspective. The UK perspective is a tiny paragraph you'll find in your passport.

4/ More than you could possibly imagine! Hopefully, it's all going to change.

5/ Google will find you plenty of them.


----------



## GillianF (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Ben - You are going to a great area, I hope you enjoy it. One thing on your first question, you asked what tax rate you'd be paying so I just wanted to check you were aware that you'd be paying multiple taxes in the US, not just the one, as is the case in the UK. 

You may know this, and your wife most certainly will being American, but when calculating your take home pay it's worth considering all deductions (e.g. State Tax, State Disability Insurance Tax) not just Federal tax as it adds up.

Cheers
Gillian


----------



## Ben B (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, some really helpful stuff there. Anyone have any idea of a ballpark family health insurance policy for two healthy adults and a small child? No worries if not, I'll get a quote when we're next over.

Oh, and the kid only has UK passport at the moment.
Thanks again
Ben


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ben B said:


> Thanks, some really helpful stuff there. Anyone have any idea of a ballpark family health insurance policy for two healthy adults and a small child? No worries if not, I'll get a quote when we're next over.
> 
> Oh, and the kid only has UK passport at the moment.
> Thanks again
> Ben


For health insurance, try Health Insurance or similar. Be aware that with an individual plan, they'll kick you off as soon as you get sick.

Your wife should be able to transmit her US citizenship to your son provided she spent sufficient time in the US before the birth. Assuming she did, apply for a Consular Record of Birth, US passport and social security card and number for the child from American Citizen Services at any US Consulate .


----------

